# Remember Auto World?



## alleydude (Nov 24, 2006)

If you grew up somewhere around the same timeframe I did, Auto World was the Bible of the model car and slot car world...

These kits are snagging a bundle these days!










And those Mini-Men were awesome...










There's more at Oscar's Auto World. :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I really enjoy reading the old autoworld catalogs when I find them. Of course I wish I had bought a whole lot more models and slot cars at those prices.
Russell


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I too, grew up worshiping the Auto World catalogs and have a run from 65 to about 78 only missing a few years. That's why when I saw the Auto World logo on the side of a building in suburb South Bend I chocked the wheels and had to see what it was. Imagine my delight to find out that it was the beginnings, at the time, of Round 2. 

Welcome back Auto World.

Steve


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

I used to love getting the new Auto World catalogs, ordered a bunch of models and slot car stuff from them. The owner used to run a couple great looking McLaren's, his last one even had a slot car track painted around the top of the car with little slot cars painted on.

I was glad to see they are coming back, I have a couple of the slot cars, very nice, nice to see they are releasing some of the old models as well.

I was delighted to find Round 2 and to see all of the great old models they are rereleasing, I got there Polar Lights Enterprise from the Enterprise series and their AMT Enterprise in the tin and I will be buying a bunch more of their models. I wish them and Auto World the best of luck.


----------



## alleydude (Nov 24, 2006)

slingshot392 said:


> I was glad to see they are coming back, I have a couple of the slot cars, very nice, nice to see they are releasing some of the old models as well.


Unfortunately it's not the same company or the same people.

Fortunately, it is run by Tom Lowe, who is a great guy and very inovative. Oscar allowed Tom to use the trademark and they have a good, non-working relationship.




slingshot392 said:


> I wish them and Auto World the best of luck.


Me too. :thumbsup:


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Oscar Kovaleski, you can't forget a name like that. I've remembered it all these years.


----------



## k357 (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, I sure do remember the Auto World catalogs, I think the pages were soggy from me drooling all over them!!!! Man I wish we could get kits at those prices again....


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

k357 said:


> Oh yeah, I sure do remember the Auto World catalogs, I think the pages were soggy from me drooling all over them!!!! Man I wish we could get kits at those prices again....


In lotsa cases I wish we could just get the kits....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

alleydude said:


> If you grew up somewhere around the same timeframe I did, Auto World was the Bible of the model car and slot car world...
> 
> These kits are snagging a bundle these days!
> 
> ...


Sure wish I'd kept those catalogs from back then. Would sit for hours just looking and wishing I had the dollars to blow on all that stuff.  rr


----------

